

Ask HN: Is it possible to get the original 1977 Star Wars? - forgottenacc56

I.e Star Wars 1977, before George Lucas kept stuffing around and changing things in it.
======
Varkiil
[http://www.amazon.com/Star-Wars-IV-Limited-
Edition/dp/B000FQ...](http://www.amazon.com/Star-Wars-IV-Limited-
Edition/dp/B000FQJAIW)

"for the first time ever on DVD, the original films as seen in theaters in
1977, 1980 and 1983."

I guess this should work

